
Mushroom Cultivation Revisited - wglb
http://kylegabriel.com/projects/2015/04/mushroom-cultivation-revisited.html
======
vidarh
Can't wait until ways are found to reliably cultivate more mushroom types.
Unfortunately a lot of nice mushrooms will rarely grow without emulating much
more complicated environments (e.g. symbiotic relationship with certain types
of trees for chantarelles)

~~~
Alex3917
If you've never harvested them, chanterelles are actually pretty common and
easy to find -- just look around washes in July and August. (In New England
they are generally near beech trees and other hardwoods, not sure about the
golden chanterelles out west.) There are a few poisonous/non-edible look
alikes, but they're relatively easy to tell apart with a few simple tests,
including the fact that most species in the chanterelle family smell like
apricots.

~~~
vidarh
They are pretty common in places that 1) have forests, 2) where there aren't
tons of people looking for them. Unfortunately I don't live near any forests,
and even if I did, many places you now compete with gaggles of other people
picking them plus commercial pickers.

I've picked lots of chantarelles over the years, as well as a number of
variants, but the problem especially with chantarelles is that they're so easy
to recognise that they're one of the first types people learn to pick with
confidence, and since they're also sought after, if you're somewhere with a
culture for mushroom picking and high population density they disappear very,
very quickly.

------
krick
Really nice overview of how that stuff works, but I couldn't understand _what_
it actually does, and "how" without "what" isn't that clear an useful, really.

~~~
Kliment
I felt the same way, and all my questions were answered by reading the
previous article that describes the original setup. I guess the author assumed
everyone had read that one.

------
archibaldJ
The first question that comes to mind is: which species of Psilocybe can be
cultivated with this set-up?

~~~
contingencies
Probably all of them?

